# Dodo Juice 'Sour Power' Shampoo mini review



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Having picked some of this up at the Autosport show I got a chance to use it today, so thought I'd give you all a mini review.


*Dodo Juice 'Sour Power' Gloss Enhancing Shampoo*

First impressions are good, as always from the Dodo Juice boys the packaging looks great and the product certainly stands out;



Upon opening the bottle you get a brilliant sweet smell of sour apple sweets, which is nice!

The car in question was my white Fiat 500, which was looking a little worse for wear having travelled down some muddy roads, the entire car looked like this from front to back;


Note the FK1000P beading the mud! :thumb:

*Foaming*
First the car was rinsed with a hose as usual and then I got my 2 buckets out to prepare the wash solution. I decided to use 1 capful to the whole bucket (The bottle suggests using 1-2 capfuls but I've been told it can be diluted to 1:500.) and see how it foamed up and was very impressed;



It gave off the brilliant sour apple smell too.  While washing the car I noticed the smell stayed around which made the wash a nicer experience.

*Dirt removal*
Sour Power seemed to shift a lot more dirt than my previous shampoos with just a wash mitt. It shifted grime that I would previously have to work hard to remove, so I can't fault it on this point!

*Finish*
As a gloss enhancing shampoo, it does just what it says on the bottle. It's difficult to see a change in gloss on a white car but it looked very good in the sun afterwards;





Sorry for the lack of full shots but the front was just as dirty as the earlier shot so you can see how clean it got the car. Nicely gleaming and bright white!

*How long does it last?*
With some previous shampoos I've had the problem of the suds dying down and leaving me with just some lightly lubricated water. No such problems here, as you can see it even managed to foam up the rinse bucket!



*Overall Impressions*
I'm very impressed with my first Dodo product! It does everything it says it will do and it does them all very well too. Not only is it a good product but you know that it's been researched and made well and that you'll get good support from the Dodo boys if you have any problems using it. Add to that the great price I paid (£7, not sure of the RRP though, maybe someone can enlighten me?) and it's an absolute bargain.

A highly recommended product, and having met the guys at Autosport I highly recommend the manufacturer in general too. :thumb:​


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice review, i've got far too many shampoo's at the moment but this is defo on the list for next time...


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

^^ me three. nothing wrong with having a nice collection though and looking forward to using this.

any idea's when its out and how much it will cost?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Eddy said:


> ^^ me three. nothing wrong with having a nice collection though and looking forward to using this.
> 
> any idea's when its out and how much it will cost?


I think it's out at the end of the year, not sure of the cost though as there were 2 bottle sizes at the show.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It's officially out at the end of the month... we had a few pre-production bottles to liven the stand up  It will retail for 6.95 for 250ml and 12.95 for 500ml. This is deliberately lower than Born to be Mild.

Essentially, we took out the most expensive 5% ingredients from BTBM (that people would barely notice have been removed) and this allows us to sell it for 20% less. It is highly concentrated as well, maybe up to 800:1 or so, which makes price per dose more interesting but this does affect the carnauba 'gloss enhancing' effect. Although this has carnauba added, the more you dilute it, the less the carnauba can achieve, so it's a double edged sword. Even at a normal dilution of 300:1 or so, it will leave only a little carnauba on a panel so it really only serves as a small 'top up' and won't cover it in wax like Zip Wax or something. It isn't a substitute for waxing in other words, but it can help replenish what a shampoo may otherwise remove. It is pH neutral as well, so kind to the car


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good to see a review - loved the smell when I had a sniff


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

It looks good, but i may end up drinking it, lol.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

good stuff there will realy can't wait for this one to come out as ive been trying to find a shampoo that IMO can compete with btbm and so far havent maybe this will give it a run for its oney at the least :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Damn not another shampoo I have to try


----------



## wilson_let (Feb 11, 2007)

Will definetly be getting some!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice review there fella :thumb:, I think it would look so much better in Dodo buckets.....


So what's it like thru a foam lance then Dom , I see Epoch as been using BTBM with great effect thru the lance. I take it the BTBM is the 'greater' cleaner out of the 2.

Will you be bringing some 'meet specials' for Slough :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll check Sour power through the lance on the weekend Adam, but BTBM is THE bad boy, if i could get it onto the warm it would be unstoppable.

I've managed to source enough BTBM to satisfy my habit for a while too 

Nice review Lloyd BTW


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I'll check Sour power through the lance on the weekend Adam, but BTBM is THE bad boy, if i could get it onto the warm it would be unstoppable.


Cheers mate :thumb:



Epoch said:


> I've managed to source enough BTBM to satisfy my habit for a while too


Tell all , not that I really need anymore shampoo


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Tell all , not that I really need anymore shampoo


Nawt to tell i just bought a few :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Nawt to tell i just bought a few :thumb:


Oh I thought you managed to hijack the latest barrel being delivered from the land of Dodo :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm working on it


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice review - thanks for sharing.

Dom - will you have any at the DW meet at the end of the month?


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks good stuff. I'm towards the end of my Duragloss 901 so will put it in the melting pot to consider. I might just need a little more convincing to pull me away from 901 though.....anyone?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

needhampr said:


> Looks good stuff. I'm towards the end of my Duragloss 901 so will put it in the melting pot to consider. I might just need a little more convincing to pull me away from 901 though.....anyone?


Well my 2nd fave shampoo after DG901 is Dodo BTBM. Aparently the Carlack shampoo is very similar to DG901 - not tried it myself though.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Nice review - thanks for sharing.
> 
> Dom - will you have any at the DW meet at the end of the month?


My box of stuff to take to the meet says 'DJSP250 x1' so that indicates one solitary pre-launch bottle of Sour Power 250ml to one lucky meet goer... no reservations... first come first served. It will be on general release the week after though, according to my launch plans.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Well my 2nd fave shampoo after DG901 is Dodo BTBM. Aparently the Carlack shampoo is very similar to DG901 - not tried it myself though.


whats your favourite then alex? I hear big things about Sonax gloss

Im with duragloss atm but this stuff looks tempting !


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> My box of stuff to take to the meet says 'DJSP250 x1' so that indicates one solitary pre-launch bottle of Sour Power 250ml to one lucky meet goer... no reservations... first come first served. It will be on general release the week after though, according to my launch plans.


I can see this being like the January sales at Harrods, detailers queuing to rush to the Dodo stand when the doors open, elbows and fists flying everywhere, sneaky trips on those out front till one lucky bugger emerges triumphant holding the Sour Power aloft like Excalibur!

Or am I just getting carried away?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

ahaydock said:


> Well my 2nd fave shampoo after DG901 is Dodo BTBM. Aparently the Carlack shampoo is very similar to DG901 - not tried it myself though.


Still prefer my Duragloss still to the BTBM so resisted buying any Sour Power at Autosport ! Probably get a bottle when the BTBM is gone though and give it a whirl.


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Interesting product. Thanks for sharing. I'll be needing some new shampoo soon. I'm not too happy with AG shampoo at the moment, it doesn't seem to keep it's suds.


----------

